# Prednisone for Hives



## BoomersMom (Apr 26, 2017)

My dog had a food allergy, broke out with extreme hives, we took him to Emergency Vet on a Sunday! He has been on Prednisone 10mg once daily. This last week he has growled and has been very snappy with his brother. Does this sound normal? Does this steroid affect dogs like humans?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Different medicine, can effect dogs in different ways. 
You can pull him off the medicine and see if he returns to normal.

https://www.vetinfo.com/steroid-side-effects-in-dogs.html
Steroid Side Effect: Mood Changes
Another side effect that is occasionally seen in dogs taking steroids for various health concerns is changes in behavior. It's not uncommon to see your pet become suddenly more aggressive or anxious after giving him steroids. Dogs that were otherwise very mild mannered and well behaved may begin to run around or bark. In more extreme cases, you may need to be careful about the possibility of your dog biting or harming someone. Mood changes can also make your pet more sedate and depressed as well, so it's important to also be on the lo


----------



## BoomersMom (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes, totally agree with article! Boomer is usually very loving and playful, but this last week we have seen a very different dog!


----------

